# salt water.



## Zdawsey414 (Jun 22, 2008)

how well do you think the reel i got will hold up in salt water. and my bow for that matter . do yall wash your bows off after your done shooting?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just clean everything off real well with dish soap after you get done using it. It'll be fine as long as you maintain everything.


----------

